# Looking For Raft Trailer



## mmfelton (Feb 15, 2019)

I am new to rafting and need some advise. I just purchased a 14' cataraft and I am now looking for a trailer. I am considering a M&M Raft Trailer. The trailer is 80"x11'. Their website states that this trailer will work for rafts that are up to 7'x16'. Does anyone have an opinion on this trailer? I do not really want to drop 2K on a trailer. I am currently searching craigslist.

What would be the minimum trailer size for my cataraft? Width is 6'.

Any recommendations for trailers?

Has anyone modified a trailer for a raft? If so are there any DIY instructions? I looked on the web and really didn't see anything.

Thank you in advance for your comments.

Mike


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/.../trailer-porn-50862-6.html

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...<b>Trailer</b> Porn - Page 23 - Mountain Buzz


----------



## bulltrout (Apr 3, 2015)

Mike from MS Trailers in Oregon makes a great raft trailer for an awesome price. Nothing fancy, but a solid trailer with a roller and winch. I can't remember what I payed a few years ago, but I think it was around $1300. I know several people with the same trailer and they are all happy with it. Here is the link: M.S. Metal Works Custom Trailers Homepage
Good luck.


----------



## Hyside43 (Jan 20, 2019)

Here’s a picture of what I use. It’s an old military trailer modified with a rack, tie down d-rings and tailgate. Plenty of room for gear and I’ll stack boats 3 high. In the picture is a 14’. cat and a minimax. I bought the trailer for $300 16 years ago. New coat of paint every 3 years.


----------



## Beer Waggin (Jul 8, 2016)

Buy once and cry once... 
I’d buy bigger, but that’s me...


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Where are you located? You asked about m&m trailers and i talked to them when i was looking as they are close to me.. the guy is a bit off and you will read that in several other threads.. I bought a raft trailer from a guy off craigslist that was building them in stevensville. Looking at craigslist it looks like he is in billings now.. here is a link to the add.. i had him add a winch and spare. I have had the trailer for 6 years now and its been great.. https://billings.craigslist.org/tro/d/raft-trailer-7-12-new/6831913240.html

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

If you are in montana you might give them a look. Here is a picture with my 156R on it. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## stewartchumbley (May 13, 2007)

These guys in Missoula make a nice aluminum raft trailer. 
https://www.trailers-autos.com/


----------

